# delmac bike ride



## deerhunter#1 (Nov 11, 2008)

im 15 and me and my friend want to ride it next year in 09. i was wondering how old you have to be to ride it alone. also what did you put on your bikes to make this trip easier to carry the esantials (tubes,clothes, rain gear,etc). and did you use a gps just for fun?

thanks 
Jake Grapentien


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

IT's DALMAC...they have a website, check it out. Good luck!


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

who else plans to ride this? Its definately got my interest.

Here's the link
http://www.biketcba.org/DALMAC/dframe.html


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

That's a little too much distance for me. My knees don't hold up anymore. My friend and her boyfriend rode it last year and had a ball.


----------



## mjayeh (Jan 24, 2009)

My brother did it when he was 18 yrs old on a 35lb Huffy MTN bike !!! :yikes::yikes:
He and I have done some 50 milers together but that's about it. As 1wildchild said ... the knees don't hold up anymore and that's me with long rides.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

I would be riding it on my mtn bike. It dosent seem that bad


----------



## mjayeh (Jan 24, 2009)

That's all my brother and I have been riding for the last 15 years. The funny thing I left out about his 35lb Huffy, the group he rode with were giving him so much gas about it and them with their 12lb or so road racing bikes. When it came time for "THE WALL", my brother was the one riding it and they were walking their bikes up it.


----------

